# Prayers



## Bigknitter (Aug 26, 2012)

It is with a heavy heart I report that My husband has been admitted to an assisted living facility. His Parkinson’s symptoms have worsened in the last few months. In home help was deemed inadequate by his children. Hopefully he will receive the additional care he needs. In the meantime, I am adjusting from being “on duty” 24/7 to finding a reason to get up in the morning. It is a life changing event for both of us. Thank heavens for my knitting. It gave me peace as I sat with him for the past five years…such a quiet activity. I am grieving….and will continue my charity knitting….


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

So sorry to hear this. God's blessings to you!


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Praying


----------



## greennana (Apr 21, 2012)

I pray the that God gives you grace, peace in this new phase of your life. May He lift you up on eagles wings so your spirit soars. 
Take time to recharge you battery. Change is hard once we settle in our ruts but we can find joy in new things too.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Saying some prayers for you right now. Try to stay strong.


----------



## slowyarn (Feb 7, 2013)

Prayers for you and your husband.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Such a big adjustment for you all. I hope you settle into a new routine soon.


----------



## susanstamps (Feb 23, 2017)

Prayers ????


----------



## NH Gal 2 (Apr 16, 2014)

It is never easy to go through this type of transition. You have a well deserved change of pace to take care of you.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Prayers to all.


----------



## aligurl (Apr 8, 2013)

I can understand your grief and your lonesome feelings. Such a huge adjustment for both of you, and not easy for either of you. Keep him company as much as you can and tell him you love him often. Knit something that will remind you of this time later…and keep you company then.


----------



## Nila (Jul 18, 2016)

Visit as much as you can. It will mean a lot to him. Prayers sent. Take food treats if you are allowed to. Nila


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Lilyan said:


> Saying some prayers for you right now. Try to stay strong.


mine too


----------



## Barbeevw (Dec 10, 2012)

Having gone through something similar, with years of intense caregiving, I know it is important for you now to spend time and effort on
taking care of YOU. This is your time to restore and get ready for whatever the rest of your life will be. When my husband finally died, I felt
like I lost my full-time job as well as my husband in one fell swoop. On top of that, I had to move and did so a few weeks later to another city.
Lots of adjustments! The Hospice doctor told me it would take five years to learn to sleep through the night and she was right, almost to the
month. For those who have never done years of 24/7 caregiving, they have no idea the heavy price you pay for that love. Take good care.


----------



## mellowearth (Sep 12, 2018)

Prayers!


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying our Lord will keep you and your husband in His loving care and comfort you with His saving grace.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Praying for comfort and peace for you as you adjust to the changes in your life and for your husband, also.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Prayers for all


----------



## galby (Apr 8, 2012)

My DH has Parkinsons also. I say every day is a new rodeo and some days every hour is! Take care of yourself, he is in safe hands now. Take one day at a time, no doubt it will take time to realize you’re no “on duty” any more.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Prayers for you and your husband.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Prayers and hugs... ????


----------



## edithcarolf (Aug 25, 2012)

Saying prayers for you and your husband. He is very blessed to have someone who loves him so much.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Remembering both of you in my prayers. xx


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

Sending prayers for you both.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear your news, my thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Praying that you will find comfort in knowing he has that care and you did your best, he still needs you. Sending hugs


----------



## lupadom (Aug 5, 2017)

so sorry to hear this Parkinsons is such a cruel disease but does not get the recognition of other degenerative diseases.You have done the best you can for him now you need to take care of yourself.If you are able to visit being there at mealtime is good for making sure he eats.Good luck and prayers for you both,I know what this is like.


----------



## nanakerry (Jun 1, 2011)

It will be a huge adjustment after caring for him 24/7 but maybe the time has come when it is better for both of you, you to take a break while he gets care
Are you able to take your knitting and go sit with him some days ?


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Prayers being said for you.


----------



## wendy n (Jul 23, 2015)

Take care of yourself. So sorry you are going through this. Prayers being sent.


----------



## WendiKaiser (Apr 27, 2012)

Praying for you and your husband. I am so sorry.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Sending prayers and hugs


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I know what you are going through, my son found out 2 years ago that he has Parkinsons. It is progressing faster than we had hoped. Will add you dh to my prayers.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Having been there it was a big change when the days were empty. It's been 4 years since DH passed away. I was like you. 24/7. Now I fill my days with knitting etc. Give it time and remember you gave the best you could.


----------



## Candysmom (May 9, 2018)

Praying for both of you!


----------



## Candysmom (May 9, 2018)

Praying for both of you!


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

My heart aches for you. Prayers for strength and peace.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

On their way! HuGs!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thinking of you my dear. Be strong. Your husband is on the right place. Prayers are on their way.


----------



## vandamk (Mar 3, 2011)

Being a caregiver is very wearing. As you adjust please know God will carry you along if you ask Him. Prayers for your husband and thank goodness for wise and loving kids who are assisting this process. Prayers for all. May you feel God’s peace and faithfulness daily.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

I’m sorry to learn about your husband’s health situation and how difficult it’s for you given the situation. I will certainly pray for both of you. I have an idea of how hard must be for you to make the decision and now not to have him at home. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Prayers ????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

I pray that you will both adjust to your new lifestyle. I hope you can visit him often and take your knitting with you as you spend time with him.


----------



## dcgmom (Jul 3, 2019)

I am so sorry adding you both to my prayers.


----------



## kcdaisy17 (Oct 20, 2017)

prayers


----------



## Maw Maw Judy (Dec 30, 2016)

Praying for God's grace and love to shower you with comfort and peace. Spend time with him but now you can take some time for yourself. God bless you.


----------



## hooknneedler (Feb 19, 2011)

Prayers for you as you make this transition in your life. It’s not easy to be alone after years of having company in the house.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Bigknitter said:


> It is with a heavy heart I report that My husband has been admitted to an assisted living facility. His Parkinson's symptoms have worsened in the last few months. In home help was deemed inadequate by his children. Hopefully he will receive the additional care he needs. In the meantime, I am adjusting from being "on duty" 24/7 to finding a reason to get up in the morning. It is a life changing event for both of us. Thank heavens for my knitting. It gave me peace as I sat with him for the past five years…such a quiet activity. I am grieving….and will continue my charity knitting….


So sorry. Prayers.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

It is a rough time ahead for you. I will keep you in my prayers. Stay strong, and don't forget to see friends and family whenever you can.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

A number of us have been through this Bigknitter. It is very hard to be alone after so many years. I'm glad you have your knitting. I hope you have a church with activities to keep you going. May the Good Lord help you through this heart ache.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

Prayers to you and your family, I went through a short period of care giving that ended in my husband's passing with cancer in 2018. And you talk about wonderful comfort knitting and crocheting was for me. I feel so blessed to have learned both at an early age well kind of early anyway, in my teens. I will be 74 this year, and have made many, many things through the years. Some I give away to family and friends, some to charity and then just some to have on hand. It is a wonderful adversion and so many small things you can take with you as you knit/crochet. But we are fortunate to have our spouses with us whatever we go through. Take care and prayers again!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

prayers for you and your husband during this difficult time
I hope your children step up and help


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Bigknitter said:


> It is with a heavy heart I report that My husband has been admitted to an assisted living facility. His Parkinson's symptoms have worsened in the last few months. In home help was deemed inadequate by his children. Hopefully he will receive the additional care he needs. In the meantime, I am adjusting from being "on duty" 24/7 to finding a reason to get up in the morning. It is a life changing event for both of us. Thank heavens for my knitting. It gave me peace as I sat with him for the past five years…such a quiet activity. I am grieving….and will continue my charity knitting….


????????‍♀ Praying for both of you.????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## knit&purl (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm assuming from your comment that "his children" are not your children. That can also be a problem when you've been doing the caregiving but they are making decisions. Hope you take the time now to concentrate on yourself. I know knitting helps me when I need to concentrate on something other than the current drama at hand.


----------



## Ohpeachi (Oct 16, 2012)

My heart aches for you.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

I know the feelings you’re having. I pray that the peace of our Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ, will flood your being. Your spouse is still alive and in good hands, visit him as often as you are able, but please give yourself time to rest your body while God feeds your soul. May He bless you richly during this transition period and for all the days to come. ????????


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

Sad news. Please take time now for some respite for you.


----------



## Knitterlyk (Oct 9, 2019)

Thinking of you and hoping you find comfort and peace along this journey.


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Praying for you and your husband.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I will keep both you and your DH in my prayers. This is a major transition for both of you, so allow yourself time to grieve and to adjust. Hugs!


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

I’m so sorry. Life can throw some difficult situations at us. You and your family are in my prayers. Keep knitting


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Now is the time to take care of yourself. Prayers for both of you as you adjust to your new normal. Hugs


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

knit&purl said:


> I'm assuming from your comment that "his children" are not your children. That can also be a problem when you've been doing the caregiving but they are making decisions. Hope you take the time now to concentrate on yourself. I know knitting helps me when I need to concentrate on something other than the current drama at hand.


I thought I was the only one to pick up on that. How difficult the situation must be Big Knitter, but just remember that you love him and spend some time looking after you. Visit him often, but you must also start to live for yourself. Reconnect to friends that you haven't had a lot of time for with your husband's illness. Get out into the world and make new friends. Join a knitting group. Most of all rest so you can deal with what is ahead. My prayers are surrounding you.


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

So sorry it got to this point. Prayers for you and him. Are you able to visit him or does that cause distress for both of you?? Sending Hugs


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm sorry; you're both going through a tremendous transition.
I hope that you take all the time you need to adjust--you're on your own timetable.


----------



## grammag8 (Apr 29, 2012)

Peace is hard to capture and hold on to…but God and knitting will help soothe your anxiousness….glad you have both. And good nursing for him will help him with his stress of being away from home. Life can be so hard…praying for you!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I am so sorry. That must be really tough. I just said a prayer for you and I hope you feel comforted by the many prayers that are being said for you.


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear this, but in time it will probably be beneficial for both of you. Keeping you both in prayer.


----------



## Denrose (Jan 30, 2016)

Okay first my prayers as you carefully pointed out the choice is being made by "his children" not you. I hate to say this but make sure you know where the legal stuff is located sounds like the children could be considerate and wish you a little peace in your life but your must be prepared just the same. I would make sure you visit him every day or as often as possible you may live closer and as many will tell you they claim one thing I will visit but suddenly there life is more important. Please make sure you are on the contact for the care center paperwork as well. The children may have chosen to omit you from his care which is tragic. Since you know of his medical history and the children do not make sure you get information such as medication allergies, medical procedures you know of to the staff. For many years you took care of him so he may not be able to express it but his heart knows. If the center has religious services try to attend those with him faith always matters. Also help with his clothing if you know he has favorites see if you are able to take his laundry home to wash may help with things getting lost. Be advised the children may change visiting rights regardless of you being married. 

Also realize that these same children may suddenly take more interest in his will being and may appear at your door. Since his is in the new location for him get the locks changed for your personal safety. The "children" may want to come at their convenience not yours and items he may have selected go to others may tragically go to those who deem themselves worthy. Also the house you live in is yours not theirs it would freak me out to go into another room after a shower and find unwelcome visitors. If there are photographs and recipes existing consider getting copies made for them sounds weird but that is where the memories are for all of you. When my neighbor for 28 years passed earlier this year we heard she cooked great pot of collared greens, sweet potato pie, and lemonade and a few other recipes not sure if they are gone looking for recipes from Georgia where she grew up many years ago. As all ways contact this knowledge source for help.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm so sorry your DH has been moved. I hope you can visit frequently. I'm a caregiver as well and am hoping that my DH can live out his days at home. Fortunately the kids are leaving any decisions up to me, although they do worry if I'm taking care of myself.

Thanks for your post Barbeevw. Great information.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Prayers for you both.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear your news. You are probably exhausted as being a caregiver is all consuming. Take time for yourself...one step at a time.


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Lots of hugs, prayers,and love flying for you and your husband 
????????????????????????❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Inayah (Aug 14, 2016)

My prayers for you and your husband.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

You have done the right thing by your husband in view of his progressing illness and I wish you well in adapting to a new way of life.
It does take time and I certainly sympathise with you as I have been down that road myself.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

I’m so sorry to hear about your husband and your current situation. Sending prayers your way.????????


----------



## hollyhocks (Jun 26, 2016)

Such a big change for you. Knitting will help you get through this next phase in your lives.


----------



## wolfriverlover (Oct 21, 2012)

I will hold a place in my heart for you and your husband. It is time to smile at yourself in the mirror every day. You have a new purpose now, taking care of yourself and watching others care for your husband. Hugs. We care.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Praying that God will give you strength. 
My friend had to put her husband too it is a very difficult time. Be strong & stay well.


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

Sending you virtual hugs, xx


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Oh no. prayers being sent.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

May the Good Lord help you through this. None of us ever planned to be alone.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Bigknitter said:


> It is with a heavy heart I report that My husband has been admitted to an assisted living facility. His Parkinson’s symptoms have worsened in the last few months. In home help was deemed inadequate by his children. Hopefully he will receive the additional care he needs. In the meantime, I am adjusting from being “on duty” 24/7 to finding a reason to get up in the morning. It is a life changing event for both of us. Thank heavens for my knitting. It gave me peace as I sat with him for the past five years…such a quiet activity. I am grieving….and will continue my charity knitting….


I'm so very sorry, Judy. I'll keep you and your dear husband in my prayers.


----------

